# Sick calves, Respiratory?



## olsonla (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi All, Was wondering your thoughts on a couple of calves; I got 2 Jersey's, Steers, 3-4 months old, about 3 weeks ago. They had been just weanded off milk and eating calf starter and hay when I got them. They get about 2 lbs of calf starter 2x day & all the hay they want. access to fresh water and a nice well bedded shelter. The weather here(in western WI) is starting to drop to below freezing.... In the last 3 days, I have noticed one is starting to cough and the other is haveing labored breathing and a little bit of a runny nose. Other then that, they both are bright eyed and are eating well, not dehydrated, etc. I did not take their temp though. (no thermometer)

This is my first time with calves- but have horses, goats, chickens, etc in the past. I just hate to have to have the Vet out for just a runny nose! but I will if need be. I am not sure what vac's or shots they recieved before I got them- but I suspect none... SHOULD I have the vet out? thanx in advance? 

Lori Volden
WI


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

get your vet to give you injections of Nuflor or Draxxin for both calves


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Could be the start of pnuemonia. Certainly something you want to clear up right away and not let it linger into something more serious. 
If I have a calf at just this level of sickness, usually a good shot of LA200 will clear it up. 
If its a serious case of pnuemonia, I use Nuflor or Baytril.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

To save money why not buy some Baytril from your Vet. Give your calves the injection yourself. Can't hurt. Baytril from a Vet should cost roughly $1 per ml. Your calves will need about 10ml per calf JMO. Consult your Vet. Injection is SQ but like I said consult your local Vet....Topside.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

olsonla said:


> Hi All, Was wondering your thoughts on a couple of calves; I got 2 Jersey's, Steers, 3-4 months old, about 3 weeks ago. They had been just weanded off milk and eating calf starter and hay when I got them. They get about 2 lbs of calf starter 2x day & all the hay they want. access to fresh water and a nice well bedded shelter. The weather here(in western WI) is starting to drop to below freezing.... In the last 3 days, I have noticed one is starting to cough and the other is haveing labored breathing and a little bit of a runny nose. Other then that, they both are bright eyed and are eating well, not dehydrated, etc. I did not take their temp though. (no thermometer)
> 
> This is my first time with calves- but have horses, goats, chickens, etc in the past. I just hate to have to have the Vet out for just a runny nose! but I will if need be. I am not sure what vac's or shots they recieved before I got them- but I suspect none... SHOULD I have the vet out? thanx in advance?
> 
> ...


 Lori,
I am south of you a bit down toward the ILL border. I know what you mean by this great wis weather. 
Yes sounds like both claves have the onset of pnuenomia. As Top side mentioned useing Baytrill. I am not famialar with this product. I have used the Nuflur and Draxxin with great results before. I would suggest a injection now and get them on Aureo 700 SG crumbles too. You can get that at Farm and Fleet, TSC or your local mill. The mill might even have a open bag and just sell you a smaller amount due to the cost of about 35 for a 50 lbs bag.
If you have any more question just ask. There is no stupid questions. Only the ones that are not asked.
Bob Pierce


----------



## olsonla (Dec 5, 2005)

I actually called the vet for her opinion, and she said she could come out and give them the shot or to go to Farm & Fleet and get the 700 crumbles, and suggested I try that for a week and see if there is any improvement... if not then she could come out... so they are better! thanx! 
Lori


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

I wouldn't mess around with pneumonia. If that is what they are getting ( and the symptoms sound right) a week could very easily mean a dead calf. At the very least give them a shot of LA200 and watch for improvement within about 24 hours. If they don't improve by then, then get something stronger, either Nuflor, Draxxin, Micotil or something along that line (I've never used or dealt with Baytril, not saying it isn't any good, just that I don't know what it is for). Preferably, especially if you aren't experienced start with one of the heavier hitters, and the chances of losing one of your calves will be much, much less.

We have a friend with a ton of experience dealing with pneumonia right now, so far he has lost one and we have treated the whole herd (about 200 calves) twice with LA200, the really sick ones are getting Draxxin, and that is what the dead one was treated with. If you wait too long with some strains of pneumonia, even the powerful drugs won't save them.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

We just skip over useing LA200. Just best to shoot that in the gutter. I figure if they are sick enough to need a shot , they get the good stuff right from the get. First off is the Nuflur. They should show a response in under 24 hrs. If things still go down hill after that I then use the Draxxin. The last and finally step will be to use Micotil. Once you have it down to which med works for this go round then treat any other new cases the same way. Also with useing all 3 meds I also give Sustain III boluses too. 
This sounds like alot but I do it in steps. For the most part the stronger meds will have a response time of 12 hrs. Farming in WI has its challenges. Our roller coaster weather patterns are the bad part. I look back to the yrs before Micotil came out then there was Nuflur and then Draxxin. We lost a many of calves that we do not loose today. Our man worrys now days is teh rare outbreak of Crytosporidia. That is just plumb nasty period. But, since its a cousin to Coccidiaosis its treated with a higher dose of a cocsidiastat med.
Bob


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Bob, I just figure out why you use Nuflur first $$$$. I'm living in Baytril country, .88-$1.00 per ml. Draxxin=WOW....stay warm....Topside


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

topside1 said:


> Hi Bob, I just figure out why you use Nuflur first $$$$. I'm living in Baytril country, .88-$1.00 per ml. Draxxin=WOW....stay warm....Topside


LOL, yeap that is the main reason. I never tryed Baytril yet. Just might sometime to see how it works. I still use Micotil also. Good med too if your careful using it. Not as nasty as they say it is. We keep Nuflur, Draxxin and Banamine on hand at all times here. Also there is always a jar of Sustain III's about too.
Bob


----------

